# Okular zeigt nicht mehr alle pdf an (Krita auch nicht)

## Erdie

Ich habe festgestellt, dass Okular nur noch bestimmte pdf files anzeigt. Dasselbe gilt für den Import in krita. Poppler und okular habe ich  bereits neu emerged und es sind auch keine alten nicht-monolitischen Teile von popper installiert. Trotzdem bekomme ich das Problem nicht in den Griff.

Bei den PDFs, die Okular nicht anzeigt, erscheint die Vorschau von dolphin trotzdem korrekt. Kann jemand helfen?

-Erdie

----------

## kernelOfTruth

also wenn Okular gar keine PDFs mehr öffnen würde, würd ich's ja verstehen aber so   :Confused: 

ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem übrigens gestern: okular hat (nach einem System-Update) keine PDFs mehr geöffnet:

app-text/poppler [lcms] emergen, dann das ganze kdegraphics re-emergen lassen hat geholfen

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkipi-4.4.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 3,718 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB
> ...

 

für den falls, dass du kein portage 2.2* nutzt

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe kürzlich kde4.3.5 installiert. 

Leider kann ich das pdf, welches nicht gezeigt wird (es ist eine Rechnung), nicht veröffentlichen. Okular zeigt stattdessen eine leeres Blatt an, ohne Fehlermeldung. Ich werde mal ein weniger vertrauliches Dokument suchen, welches auch nicht gezeigt wird.

----------

## nikaya

Aber Kandidaten wie acroread, xpdf oder evince können die Dokumente lesen und öffnen?

----------

## franzf

Kann das vllt. ein Font-Problem sein? Dass in dem PDF ne Schriftart verwendet wird die bei dir nicht installiert ist und vom Ersteller auch nicht eingebettet wurde?

Weiß leider nicht ob Popppler in dem Fall auf eine alternative Schriftart ausweicht...

----------

## Erdie

gimp kann es importieren. xpdf sagt, die datei wäre korrupt. Es kann sein, dass es wirklich and der Datei liegt. Dann hat sich das wohl erledigt.

----------

